

Richard Stallman on the death of Steve Jobs - mschireson
http://maxschireson.com/2011/10/08/richard-stallman-offensive-remarks-on-steve-jobs-death/

======
Djlyell
I love my Mac, my iPhone, and my iPod. I'm glad they exist, even if they're
expensive. I'm glad free software exists too.

